# What is the website for making really personalized photo albums?



## ReinaldoFoley01 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi all,

I want to make photo albums for my kids with my digital photos. Where's the best place to do that online where I can really personalize each page?

Thanks a lot,
Reinaldo


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 21, 2012)

ReinaldoFoley01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to make photo albums for my kids with my digital photos. Where's the best place to do that online where I can really personalize each page?
> 
> ...



Snapfish is a decent option that is cheap.

Or you can go to something like MPIX for better quality.


----------

